# Western/country themed bedrooms



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I think that white walls could agree together well with the furnitures. And perhaps dark wood trims? Them would match with those dark parts of the furnitures espeecially if the floor is natural/honey color as you said.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I just messed around by saving the picture to paint program and fiddling with the custom colors. 

I love the furniture, very cute. I think I'd try to go with a bluish color to make the furniture pop, I'm thinking contrasting colors instead of complimentary colors ( I don't like the blues I made) or I like the greens too... Of course paint samples once you get the furniture home and in your light will be MUCH better to judge by but this is fun in the mean time. 

I would go with a simple comforter and let the furniture stand out. But that's just me and I have rather simple tastes.

This must be so exciting!!! I'd love to get to redecorate!


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks Dumas' unfortunately I measured it in my room and the dresser barely fits on the wall it would have to go on. The door on the left side of it takes up like 34" of the wall space and that only leaves a few inches to the next wall. So no room for my rabbits cage. Or the bookshelf I want my dad to build that goes up on the corner of the wall.

But I found this that I like too. The dresser is smaller (that was the problem with the cowhide one, it's too long) than the 1st one, but the rest of the furniture is basically the same measurements. MySpace.com - Stevens Woodcraft New Items - Photo 1 of 68

And I already have a red quilt, rug, etc, for my current bedroom in the fema mobile home. So I need to stick with easy to work with colors in my new room.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Awww poo........ sorry the other stuff won't fit. IF it were me I guess I'd pick a color from the quilt, probably a soft white or tanish/light color and paint the walls that color, then find a border or stencil that I liked and whoop that out on the walls.....

Good Luck!!! I love the furniture you're picking out, it's all very cute.

Please keep up updated and I'd love to see what you end up with!!!


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

I showed my mom the second set I picked out and she liked it too, so that's good. 

And I'll update ya'll when it's finished. It will be a while though. They finished the second floor this weekend and had to tear out the top half of the sheet rock too because it got messed up when they leveled the house. So it could be a few months still. I just like to have a plan already picked out lol.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Nothing wrong with planning ahead!!


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

I can't believe it took almost a year since I posted this. The house is done and I have my room set the way I want it. Not exactly how I pictured it but I still love it.

I have before pics but their from after the flood so my room was a mess. 

Before:









































After:


























































And I have to throw this one in there, the kitchen table.


----------

